# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Τραγωδία για τα ζευγάρια μου...

## Niva2gr

... και είναι όλο δικό μου το φταίξιμο...

Ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή. Πριν απο λίγο γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα την καταστροφή..
Μέσα στο δωμάτιο των πουλιών είχε μπει μιά γάτα απο το χαλασμένο πατζούρι. Είχε κατεβάσει κάτω καί τα δύο κλουβιά των μπάτζι και εκείνη τη στιγμή είχε χώσει τα νύχια της μέσα στο ένα κλουβί προσπαθώντας να πιάσει την κίτρινη θηλυκιά μου. Ο αρσενικός ήταν νεκρός, σφηνωμένος σε μία γωνία του κλουβιού, με τσακισμένο σβέρκο.

Στο άλλο κλουβί ο αρσενικός ήταν νεκρός χωρίς όμως να φαίνεται κανένα εξωτερικό τραύμα, και η θηλυκιά, η Κίτσα, είχε χωθεί και είχε σφηνώσει μεσα σε μιά ταϊστρα. Μέχρι να διώξω τη γάτα και να πάρω μιά ανάσα για να συνειδητοποιήσω τί είχε γίνει, η λουτίνα μου πήγε και έκατσε πάνω στο νεκρό ταίρι της. Για πρώτη φορά με δάγκωσε όταν πήγα να βγάλω τον νεκρό αρσενικό απο το κλουβί. Την Κίτσα, την άλλη μπατζίνα κατάφερα να τη βγάλω απο την ταϊστρα. Αυτή ακόμα φωνάζει τον άντρα της... Ο Κίμπα, το κοκατίλ μου, εκτός απο το σοκ, είναι μιά χαρά.

Το παράθυρο σε αυτό το δωμάτιο που έχω τα πουλιά δεν κλείνει καλά, καθώς τα πατζούρια είναι παμπάλαια, όμως μέχρι σήμερα πίστευα οτι δεν γίνεται να ανοίξει χωρίς ανθρώπινο χέρι. Επομένως αποφάσισα το πρωί να αφήσω ανοιχτό το πατζούρι (με το παράθυρο κλειστό) για να μπαίνει φως στο δωμάτιο. Σήμερα είχε αρκετό αέρα, και μάλλον μία ριπή αέρα άνοιξε το παράθυρο και άφησε ανοιχτό το πεδίο στη γάτα.

Δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα αυτό που συνέβη. Οι μπατζίνες μου είναι σοκαρισμένες και τρέμουν. Ήταν καί οι δύο δεμένες με τα ταίρια τους. Φοβάμαι για την ακεραιότητά τους. Τρέμω μην μου μελαγχολήσουν και δεν μπορώ μετά να τις συνεφέρω με τίποτα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρία τι ήταν αυτό τώρα;Πω ρε παιδί λυπάμαι.Ηρεμησέτα λίγο και κάτσε μαζί τους, τα καημένα ήταν μεγάλο το σοκ.Τι να πω λυπάμαι.

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν είναι ήμερες, και εγώ μάλλον θα τις τρομάξω περισσότερο. Λέω να τις βάλω μαζί για ένα χρονικό διάστημα, και θα αρχίσω να τους ψάχνω ταίρια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πω πω...δεν το πιστευω...

βαλτες μαζι μαρια μηπως ταιριαξουν για παρεουλα...

λυπαμε για τις απολειες σου...

----------


## vagelis76

Το καλύτερο αυτό θα ήταν να τις βάλεις μαζί,μήπως και ηρεμήσουν λίγο.
Λυπάμαι για τις απώλειες  :Sad0121:  και το σοκ των μικρών

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί, το βράδυ που θα έχω χρόνο να διαμορφώσω ένα κλουβάκι έτσι ώστε να τους φαίνεται καινούριο, και θα τις βάλω καί τις 2 μέσα.Προς το παρόν έχω κλείσει το πατζούρι και τις έχω αφήσει να ηρεμίσουν λίγο.

----------


## jk21

μαρια ειμαι σοκαρισμενος ...λυπαμαι πολυ!

----------


## Rania

Μαρία Τα συλλυπητήρια μου κρίμα τα πουλάκια. :: 
Βαλέ στο παράθυρο μια σήτα για να μπορείς να αερίζεις το δωμάτιο.

----------


## Niva2gr

Μωρέ, εντάξει, το δωμάτιο αερίζεται και με ανοιχτό παράθυρο και κλειστό πατζουρι. Προς το παρόν δεν κάνω τίποτα. Μέχρι να ασφαλίσω κάπως το παράθυρο τις μετέφερα σε άλλο δωμάτιο, πιο ασφαλές.
Το καλό είναι πως τώρα που πήγα να τις τσεκάρω, έπιασα την Κίτσα να τρώει.

----------


## Niva2gr

Μόλις πρόσεξα κάτι ανησυχητικό στη λουτίνα. Σας υπενθυμίζω οτι βρέθηκε σε δημοτική κλούβα στον Χολαργό με προχωρημένο scaly face. Ενώ το 90% του ράμφους της έχει αποκατασταθεί, είχε μείνει ένα κομμάτι στην άκρη που έκανε το ράμφος της πιο μακρύ απο το φυσιολογικό. Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι αυτό το κομμάτι πλέον λείπει, και οτι το αριστερό της πόδι είναι τίγκα στο ξεραμένο αίμα , γιατί της κόπηκε και το τελευταίο νύχι που της είχε απομείνει...

Τελικά το θαυμάζω αυτό το πουλί. Επιβιώνει μετά απο τόσα πολλά βάσανα. Είναι πραγματική μαχήτρια. Το βράδυ θα προσπαθήσω να την πιάσω χωρίς να την αγχώσω για να καθαρίσω λίγο την πληγή της.

----------


## douke-soula

τι να πω ......εντελει το κακο σου`ρχεται απο κει που δεν το περιμενεις
λυπαμαι πολυ για των χαμο των αγοριων σου

----------


## douke-soula

τωρα που το σκεφτομαι το ενα αγορι ειναι το μπλε κουκλί που φεραμε απο τα Μεγαρα;

----------


## tonis!

πω πω Μαρια λυπαμαι πολυ!!ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να επανελθουν ψυχολογικα ολα τα πουλακια σου!!

----------


## Windsa

Αμάααααν, 
....λυπάμαι πολύ Μαρία.
Καημένα πουλάκια.... ((((

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί Σούλα, αυτό ήταν... Και ήταν αυτό που πέθανε και με τον πιο φρικαλέο τρόπο...

Δεν θέλω ούτε στον εφιάλτη μου να ξαααντικρύσω τέτοιο σκηνικό. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω πώς άνοιξε το παράθυρο. Αν δεν είχα τα σπινάκια σε άλλο δωμάτιο σίγουρα θα είχαν πεθάνει και αυτά.

Παιδιά, μεγάλη προσοχή στην ασφάλεια του χώρου που έχετε τα πουλιά σας!

----------


## xXx

:Sick0018:  Μαράκι ό,τι και να πω τώρα......

----------


## Ryu

παει ο μπατζακος που σου ειχα δωσει? :eek: κριμα...πολυ κριμα κ για τα δυο πουλακια..συμβαινουν αυτα τι να κανουμε..κ εγω εχασα ενα πριν απο δυο μερες απο επιθεση γατας επισης,ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου μπατζακια,κατι που δεν μου ειχε συμβει ποτε στα 10 χρονια που ασχολουμε με τα πουλια κ εχω πολλες γατες...r.i.p. μικρουλια.....

----------


## marlene

Λυπάμαι πολύ... ελπίζω τα κοριτσάκια σου να συνέλθουν...

----------


## budgiefun

Πολύ κρίμα 

Μαρια λυπάμαι για τις απώλειες σου

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Πολύ κρίμα ρε Μαρία....
Λυπάμαι...

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι πολύ για τα πουλάκια σου Μαράκι

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωπω Μαρία μου... Τώρα μπήκα και το είδα. Δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω... Όταν ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το ποστ αναρωτιόμουν αν ο Κίμπα είναι καλά... Αλλά τα δυο αγοράκια που χάθηκαν δεν το περίμενα...  :sad:  Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ. Σε τι κατάσταση είναι οι μικρές τώρα; Τις έβαλες μαζί; Αναρωτιόμουν μήπως η λουτίνα χρειάζεται αντιβίωση για τις πληγές της... Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ τώρα

----------


## Marilenaki

κριμα... αυτές ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσες να προβλέψεις... οι μικρές τώρα ειναι καλήτερα απο το σοκ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Σήμερα φαίνονται καλύτερα. Τρώνε και πίνουν, όμως δεν βγάζουν μιλιά. Δεν τις έβαλα μαζί γιατί φοβάμαι οτι η Κίτσα μπορεί να τσιμπάει την πληγή της λουτίνας στο πόδι και να μην την αφήνει να κλείσει. Άλλωστε σε αυτή τη φάση μιά αλλαγή κλουβιού θα τις στρεσάρει ακόμα περισσότερο. Πάντως τα κλουβιάα τους είναι δίπλα-δίπλα, και μπορούν να κάνουν η μία παρέα στην άλλη.

----------


## pamela

υπομονη βρε μαρακι πολυ στεναχωριθηκα κριμα τα κουκλακια σου !!!

----------

